# Paying with PayPal VS. Using Credit/Debit Cards and Free Ride?



## napy666 (Sep 1, 2017)

I have never used Uber before, so if I wanted to sign up and heard that Uber accepts PayPal as a payment option. So can I use my Paypal balance money to pay for my Uber transportation services? Me being picked up and dropped off at the locations I need to get too. 

Or does the Paypal payment come out of the credit card or debit card attached to my PayPal? Also since this is MY Uber account, can I use my mom or dad's credit or debit card's on my account to pay or no?

Also is it true that for first timer's the first ride is FREE? Or do you get a credit to your account with $15 or $20? IF you do get a credit amount, and my ride costs $6-10 bucks, and I used it once to GET TO my destination and I used only $6 out of $15, can I still use that remaining left over amount for the next ride? Or no?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

****ers use PayPal to avoid cleaning fees. Just set it up to not auto draft your bank acct or debit card. PayPal also has a mastercard business debit card {very easy to get} in case you need to swipe.


----------

